# DDR Ancestors



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

After researching DDR lines and other high quality lines, I keep coming across the same names that are listed deep in Bears pedigree,
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/619957.html
Vom Grafental seems to be one of the top lines. Is this a common line in GSD'S, or do I really have something special in Bear? That's the wrong way of wording it, of course he's special, he's MY dog! Guess what I'm really asking is... Critique my dog.
These are the only pics I have that are close to a stack.

Bear at 4 months









and at 5 months


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Grafental is common in DDR pedigrees. My Otto's mother is from that lines. Every one of his Grafental cousins that I've met has been a great dog - strong and steady, great temperament, fab with kids. 

Some of the Grafental cousins on this board

LittleDMC's Brady
JenniferD's Zuzu


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my first gsd was out of old grafental lines, he was as jenn, described, fabulous temperament, solid and a very sound dog.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I am FAR from an expert on the subject, but I do know that Zuzu is out of gratental lines on both sides and that DDR lines are limited. Grafental is a name often seen in DDR dogs. Zuzu is a very balanced girl, calm in the house (except for puppy zoomies) and very active and athletic outside, wants to chase EVERYTHING.

If you do a search of chat threads on the GSD database, you will find some gnarly debates about grafental lines. The folks who comment have some very strong opinions and I take them with a big grain of salt. One such opinion from a working dog fancier is that the grafental dogs are too soft to excel in sport or police work.

I don't know, I just know I have a great, happy, athletic, stunning pup.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jennifer, thats very interesting. My female puppy is Grafental top and bottom. She is a very laid back puppy, with very moderate drives at this point. She is not high drive in any sense of the word. Temperament is more like West showline but with exceptional nerve and exceptional recovery. Truly reminds me of dogs from another time. I am very pleased with her traits and instincts to go along with exceptional conformation. (Both her parents are V rated).
She has good fight instincts when bullied by older dogs, and is constantly trying to grip there backlegs, and neck. Strong herding traits, with a six year old female and 11 month old high drive male. They get tired and nail her, she comes back again in thirty seconds, they pin her and she comes back and tries again. These are traits I look for. YET, she sleeps 75% of time she is in house. Very low drive in house. She will become an excellent balanced drive dog....not a sport type dog, definitely could be herding dog, but rock solid strong female who should be nice worker and mother. She compliments my high drive male ans should pass excellent instinctive dogs.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I love that pic where the hair is standing up on his back!

Did he growl too?


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL, He barked aggressively when he first saw the statue, like it was a strange looking dog to him. Then slowly walked up to it. He does that with anything odd looking. Our first trip to the park, he barked at the r2d2 looking trash cans that lines the path, it was so funny! He looks so mean when he raises that ridge of hair down his back, can't wait till he's grown!


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

One of my dogs has grafental lines. He is very balanced and a great dog. One of the best dogs I have had so far.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My female Grace is out of Esko v. Grafental and Maja v. Grafental Beautiful coloring, smaller side, more on the civil side but she is finally starting to mature. I just LOVE her!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Handsome young man you have there!

My 2 are also of Grafental bloodlines and have some ancestors in common with your Bear.
Chance & Abby

Looks like there are a lot of cousins on this board!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto says hi cousins to Chance and Abby (on Sven, Sven got around LOL)

edit* I'm just reading their pedigrees. One of the grand dam's name cracks me up

Witch von der Längerts

guess she was a bitey pup!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOtto says hi cousins to Chance and Abby (on Sven, Sven got around LOL)
> 
> edit* I'm just reading their pedigrees. One of the grand dam's name cracks me up
> 
> ...


Chance & Abby say "HI" too! Not only did Sven get around, but Sando v Haus Iris did too!

I love reading the old names on the pedigrees!


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1....My female puppy is Grafental top and bottom. She is a very laid back puppy, with very moderate drives at this point. She is not high drive in any sense of the word. Temperament is more like West showline but with exceptional nerve and exceptional recovery. Truly reminds me of dogs from another time...... YET, she sleeps 75% of time she is in house. Very low drive in house. She will become an excellent balanced drive dog....not a sport type dog...


Clifton,
Hello i read this and was ecstatic because you describe a GREAT dog, at least like the one I'll like to have. If you can PM me and tell me which was your breeder I will appreciate it.
Thanks,
Luis


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WMy female Grace is out of Esko v. Grafental and Maja v. Grafental Beautiful coloring, smaller side, more on the civil side but she is finally starting to mature. I just LOVE her!!


I have a Grace daughter (Keyzah) and she is just as fabulous to me as her Mom is to Angela!


----------

